# The King of Fighters XIII discuss the new SNK epic VS fighter !



## Yagami1211 (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 25, 2010)

bring back the deep move pools and my gawd fix the online netcode and i might be down for the cause.

They set shit mighty high for me with XI. XII had me  bout to kill somebody . Hopefully we'll get some story, boss characters, and whatnot in XIII.

thanks for the info.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome 
Mai,Yuri,and King are in the game 
I hope we get more characters soon


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2010)

and new characters would be awesome


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 25, 2010)

yeah the roster was hella shallow for a kof game. regardless of new sprites.

better see K' dammit.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 26, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> .better see K' dammit.



one of the reasons i still play KOF99. Although its like the only stand alone KOF game i have anyway.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok I'm interested now


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm praying this one doesn't end up a disappointment like XII.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 26, 2010)

Joe, Ryo and Kim?  Fix the netcode, give me a decent moveset and this'll be my fighter of choice once the SSFIV haze wears off.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 26, 2010)

At least it doesn't have that awful custom stagger shit from KoF12.

*Daedus:* SSFIV haze ain't gonna wear off for a while.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 26, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> At least it doesn't have that awful custom stagger shit from KoF12.
> 
> *Daedus:* SSFIV haze ain't gonna wear off for a while.



Oh, hell no.  SSFIV is the first fighter that has actually motivated me to plunk down the scratch for a stick.  That's utterly unprecedented.

Let's hope XIII is a reboot the series needs, instead of the flashy, unbalanced,  laggy wankfest that was XII.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 26, 2010)

Gameplay and new battle system seems badass as well. Not disappointed to be rid of Critical Counter.
Drive Cancel and Hyper Drive seems cool. At least the game seems wayy faster now.


----------



## Akira (Mar 26, 2010)

Where the fuck is K'?!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 26, 2010)

Akira said:


> Where the fuck is K'?!



He'll come, I hope. There are still some characters that we don't see yet.
Please SNK, give us some K'.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Mar 26, 2010)

They have my attention


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 26, 2010)

Offscreen Vids:








1280 x 720 direct-feed pics:

[/QUOTE]

Nice 'bounce' from Mai's.... 



COMPLETE TEAMS
Kyo - Beni - Goro
Elizabeth - Duo Lon - Shen
Terry - Andy - Joe
Athena - Kensou - Chin
Ralf - Clark - Leona
Mai - Yuri - King

INCOMPLETE TEAMS
Kim - Raiden - ? (I'm guessing Yamazaki)
Ryo - Robert - ? (Takuma makes sense)
Iori - Mature - ? (I see Vice here, unless they bring a new character)
? - ? - ? (Unannounced team, most likely new team or a Team that includes K, which I hope its the later)


----------



## Inugami (Mar 26, 2010)

Its going to have a decent history mode?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 26, 2010)

I so hope for K', YOU MUST SNK ! OR I'LL TALK IN CAPS UNTIL THEN.


----------



## Akira (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone noticed that the character sprites no longer take up 80% of the screen?


Hopefully that means they won't look blurry anymore and sharper like in Blazblue.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriously. I want my K' already. This is looking better then expected. Please let this be a good KOF.
Also Yamazaki. Do want!!


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 27, 2010)

The game looks awesome. I'm pre-ordering already! 

I hope it comes out in america and SNK doesn't act all anti-foreigner on us just because they failed at KOF12 and it sold like shit here.


----------



## Brian (Mar 27, 2010)

Damn I miss this series

And from the looks of it, the developers made an excellent face lift with XIII, animation looks fluid.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, the fact that characters are smaller means it will more like old KOFs and hopefully the last misterious team will be K', Maxima & Whip/Kula.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 27, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm praying this one doesn't end up a disappointment like XII.



This one is already shaping up to be better than XII to me.



Oxvial said:


> Its going to have a decent history mode?



It'll at least give closure to the Ash arc at long last.

Here you can see the intro:



Rose Bernstein is seen there as well as the blond creep that stole Magaki's corpse, Botan the thread girl that manipulated Rose, Mukai (I think) and others, and at the end what I've seen mentioned as Dark Ash.

It would be nice if it were like KOF 97, with multiple boss fights.



Yagami1211 said:


> Yeah, the fact that characters are smaller means it will more like old KOFs and hopefully the last misterious team will be K', Maxima & Whip/Kula.



I'm all for Kula returning. It's great that Mature returned as well.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 27, 2010)

hell that intro was bout all i needed to see.

...still better have stronger move pools and mo characters


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 27, 2010)

Screw KoFXIII!!! I want KoF-VersusXIII!!!!

Oh wait...


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 28, 2010)

^LOL



Charcan said:


> I'm all for Kula returning. It's great that Mature returned as well.


Shouldn't both Mature and Vice be dead though? I thought Iori killed them in 97.. I'm not a big fan of either. There are many characters that are much cooler than them. Like Yamazaki. Yamazaki in HD would be amazing. Same as K' and Kula. I wonder if those Hwa Jai and other character rumors are true. 

Also of course this is going to be better than KOFXII. XII sucked. I played it for a week or so and that's it. That's crazy for a KOF. I played KOF'97 for like 3 years after I bought it. That's how amazing a game it was back then. Hope KOFXIII can get that good old KOF feeling back.


You like?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 28, 2010)

Please don't be like XII.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 29, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> ^LOL
> 
> 
> Shouldn't both Mature and Vice be dead though? I thought Iori killed them in 97.. I'm not a big fan of either. There are many characters that are much cooler than them. Like Yamazaki. Yamazaki in HD would be amazing. Same as K' and Kula. I wonder if those Hwa Jai and other character rumors are true.
> ...



ZOMGOMGOMG K' and Kula , it's over 9000 ! This shit is already bought !


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry to burst ya'll bubbles but...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT6KhxVvluQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 29, 2010)

any idea when its coming out on console in the US? if at all?


----------



## Tone (Mar 30, 2010)

On the fence on this, still runs on the same engine that XII did, but the mechanics have been completely scraped, and for the better. 

I wish SNK would stop using times new roman for the system fonts already :\


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 30, 2010)

Much to see on official site, from character and BGM to story and movelist.

It's pretty much official that K' is the last one. Since there was even their team logo on the site.

Pay it a visit.


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 30, 2010)

Even King got "bounce" now. heh

Love the animations for the KOF 12/13 heck I wish BlazBlue had at least half of the animation each character Kof 12/13 have. Also nice shadowing on the sprites.

leaked image from their website:


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 1, 2010)

Official website has updated.  is awesome. Art of Fighting theme is WIN!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 1, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Official website has updated.  is awesome. Art of Fighting theme is WIN!



Most of the themes are WIN ! They really did a good job here.


----------



## Akira (Apr 1, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Most of the themes are WIN ! They really did a good job here.



This, quite surprising just how consistently good all of them are


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2010)

Akira said:


> Where the fuck is K'?!



THIS.

SO FUCKING THIS.


----------



## Id (Apr 2, 2010)

While you guys gawk over K', when will Geese make a return. 

Its been too long.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 2, 2010)

About Geese, the story is fun.
Well, you gotta know. KOF96 and Real Bout Fatal Fury were produced at the same time by different dev teams. As a result. When Real Bout decided to kill Geese. KOF team wasn't awere of this and Geese came back in KOF96.

So there's 2 continuity in KOF.
The Fatal Fury/KOF Maximum Impact storyline where Geese is dead.
The regular KOF Storyline that seems to ignore the events of Real Bout Fatal Fury, or maybe Geese just got better.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 2, 2010)

Tone said:


> On the fence on this, *still runs on the same engine that XII did*, but the mechanics have been completely scraped, and for the better.
> 
> I wish SNK would stop using *times new roman* for the system fonts already :\



what do u mean regarding same engine?

lol @ times new roman. call them old fashioned.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2010)

Id said:


> While you guys gawk over K', when will Geese make a return.
> 
> Its been too long.



*I STAIN MY HANS. . . WIT YOR BLUD.*


----------



## Akira (Apr 2, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *I STAIN MY HANS. . . WIT YOR BLUD.*



*PREDICTABOL.*


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 2, 2010)

Fuck Geese! i want Roid Rugal.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 3, 2010)

Akira said:


> *PREDICTABOL.*



LOL.

Geese was so badass.

The gameplay ive seen so far looks a lot more fun than xii i'm liking it.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 4, 2010)

takuma is def gonna be in team art of fighting.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 4, 2010)

Psh. They need to put my ninja Butt in dat bit.


----------



## Mio (Apr 6, 2010)

Have they fixed Athena's appearance in this game?


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 7, 2010)

^ nah, SNK added more silly appearances for the other new characters instead (yuri)


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 7, 2010)

Everyone's jumping on the loli train.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 7, 2010)

Geese was in XI


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 7, 2010)

IMO Yuri's new sprite is nice.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 7, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Geese was in XI



i swear he was just a bonus character in the console edition. like mai, and all those characters who were in that other SNK mashup fighter.


----------



## Mio (Apr 8, 2010)

Yuri actually looks the same as usual unlike Athena who got shorter, fatter, new face and hair... she doesn't feel the same.

If Kula is added in this game expect me to go nuts, along with K'


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 8, 2010)

Best looking Athena IMO was from KOF 99. Her "select a char" pic is so hot.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wall o' text coming.

Translated by Varion at NeoGAF



==========================================

Interviewer: Firstly, could you introduce yourself?

Yamamoto: I’m Yamamoto, the game design director for KOF13. I’m in charge of designing how the game will work. 

Interviewer: Can you give us an outline of the systems in KOF13? 

Yamamoto: Firstly, the new systems ‘Hyperdrive mode’, ‘EX Special Moves’/’EX Super Special Moves’ will be included. ‘Hyperdrive mode’ will be a positioned as a strengthening of ‘KOF-like speediness’, while the EX moves will be a strengthening of the tactical element. These will form the framework of KOF13. Furthermore, systems like throw break and Guard Cancel that weren’t in KOF12 will be revived from previous instalments. In addition there’s also another new system that will likely be KOF13’s biggest draw… but that’s a secret (laughs)

Interviewer: I see. The secret system does make me curious, but judging by what you’re saying, it seems like KOF13 will give the impression of being closer to previous games in the series than it is to KOF12. How come?

Yamamoto: Indeed. With KOF13, we’re aiming to make a game that fans of the series can play comfortably and use their experience of the series. This is the reason for reintroducing systems like throw break and guard cancel. On the other hand, we don’t want the game to be a simple copy of previous games in the series. We want to make a game that captures the fun and charm of the series. In other words, the development team is trying to develop a game overflowing in ‘KOFism’

Interviewer: So, an evolution of the KOF series’ fun?

Yamamoto: The series’ charm is above all the good tempo and feeling of speediness, I think. In regular fighting games the players gradually read each other’s moves and either win or lose based on that. This repeats for about 3 rounds, and whoever wins two of those wins the match. In a KOF game, the game’s speed is quick, and there are plenty of ways to move large distances compared with other games, so rather than slowly reading each other’s moves, it’s more about repeating the pattern of quickly closing the distance between you and your opponent, attacking and retreating. This kind of speedy development is a key component of the series’ fun. 
However, to be a little blunt, in former games in the series there was a tendency for the defensive systems that were easier to use. For example, take the ability to save up a power gauge during combat. You could use that power gauge to execute a super special move, but it would turn the flow more to your advantage to wait for your opponent’s attack and counter with a guard cancel, then start your attack from there. When that happened, you get a style of play where players are constantly waiting for the other’s move, and the good tempo of the series can be spoilt. As a result, this time we’re making it so that using the power gauge as an attack system can also lead to your advantage in a match. We’d like it if you thought of the EX Special Move and EX Super Special Moves like this. 
Furthermore, as I touched on before, the feeling of speed when starting an offensive by rushing, then combo! Combo! Combo! Is one of the finest elements in the series. We decided to include Hyperdrive Mode to further emphasise this.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 9, 2010)

Interviewer: Can you give us some examples of the kind of situations where EX moves can be utilised?

Yamamoto: EX moves use the power gauge to strengthen Special Moves/ Super Special Moves. Athena?s Psycho Ball, as in the movie uploaded on the official site, deals three hits instead of one. Projectiles have a set ?resistance? value, and her EX Psycho Ball not only has more hits, but also greater resistance, and as such won?t be cancelled out by the opponent?s regular projectile, instead negating it and dealing hits regardless. This should present an opportunity where the enemy is flinching from the multiple hits and you can move in and attack. 

Interviewer: How about Hyperdrive mode? 
Yamamoto: Referring to the movie on the official site here too, Kyo uses Oniyaki cancelled into a Nanajuugoshiki Kai to launch the opponent into the air and then continues attacking. Hyperdrive mode really widens the breath for chains, and EX moves can be included as well, so the player can experiment with all kinds of combos. 

Interviewer: I see. It does sound like the kind of system that lets you enjoy the speedy battle developments of the series. To end with then, can you tell us something about that ?biggest draw? you mentioned earlier?

Yamamoto: That?s a secret! (laughs)

Interviewer: Oh go on.

Yamamoto: (Laughs)
Okay, just a little bit then (Laughs)
I?ve talked about KOF?s charm in terms of its systems, but the series also has another appeal in the ?coolness of its production?. It would be nice if each area had a showy, cool attack that made use of their unique characteristics, wouldn?t it? You?ll have to let me stop there.

Interviewer: Thank you for your time. I?ll be excitedly looking forward to this ?attack that makes use of the unique characteristics of each character?. Well then, KOF13 is intended to be a titleoverflowing with KOF-ism that allows you to further enjoy the speed of battle developments and the fun of going on the offensive. Next time we?ll be talking in more detail about Hyperdrive mode, so please look forward to it!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh and new stages !


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 9, 2010)

nice interview. although i'm kinda spectacle on the whole "stage attacks".


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 9, 2010)

EX moves to avoid having to go crazy with new sprites and animations for new moves.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2010)

No K'? Damn it. . .


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 11, 2010)

is that confirmed?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 11, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> is that confirmed?



No, it's not.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 13, 2010)

How many new characters are in KOF13 so far that weren't in 12? is there a sprite limitation since sprites take long and cos a lot or are they just going to do copy pasta like i looks like they've been doing with this roster. (in this case copy pasta actually works).


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 14, 2010)

So far there are 3 new characters announced. But we still have 6 more characters that are still waiting to be revealed. It could come to 10+ characters with the bosses. Oh and Mature and Elizabeth weren't in arcade version of KOF XII.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> So far there are 3 new characters announced. But we still have *6 more characters that are still waiting to be revealed*. It could come to 10+ characters with the bosses. Oh and Mature and Elizabeth weren't in arcade version of KOF XII.



THERE IS HOPE!


----------



## MminatoO (Apr 16, 2010)

Mature is Tobi that's why she has an eye patch! She is hiding her sharingan! 

All the evidence is here, you heard it here first!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Hien Shippu Kyaku, Bitches ! And Vice ! And Sakazaki freakin' Takuma !


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, so Vice is still alive? Good to know. 


Now give me my Kula and K'!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 23, 2010)

Great the secretarial duo is back.



Mio said:


> Now give me my Kula and K'!



Yeah!


----------



## Kiba (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, look at the move kyo did its huge.O_O


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (Apr 23, 2010)

Another one, hope it's good enough to play on XBOX. . .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ash's Neo Max DM !



USA Stage !



 datass !


How much work you need for just a standing kick.





Aaaaaaaand Hwa Jai confirmed.

He looks like a clone range joe Higashi with no projectile moves and some moves from old versions of Joe.



Some NEO MAX

Ralf's is Jet Gatling Gun


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM8z8BzOu-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 25, 2010)

I like Elizabeth's Neo Max:

[YOUTUBE]h26z5nStVHw[/YOUTUBE]

Joe's is pretty dope too:

[YOUTUBE]nYlPVizqjtY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mio (Apr 25, 2010)

What's up with Takuma's pose? he looks like a raging bull


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't mind it, and I prefer his style to Robert's.


----------



## Mio (Apr 30, 2010)

fucking K' is confirmed!!!!!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 30, 2010)

badass mofo is badass. now if only he had a super involving throwing his glasses at ppl


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 30, 2010)

Motherfucking K' is BACK !

Ore hitori de juubun da !

This shit is already bought !

His theme is godlike !

Let's see the movelist :

Eins Trigger : 236+A or C

Second Shoot : 6+B
Second Shell : 6+D
Black Out : 4+B or D

Heat Driver : 236236+A or C
Chain Driver aka Glasses in your face : 2363214+ A or C

Also link to Iori's storyline


----------



## Mio (Apr 30, 2010)

Is it just me or is K's hair in a very light pinkish color and not white?


His sprite is still awesome though, the hair fits.


----------



## Akira (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh shit, K' finally confirmed.


He looks even more badass this time


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 30, 2010)

Vice's NEO MAX !

Boobs !

Strangely enough. In japan, while they admit K' is a good character gameplay wise. They feel the same way about him, as we do about Uchiha Sasuke from Naruto.

He's nicknamed Gay Bash or K-Douche sometime. While he's really popular in US and Europe, Apparently, the Japanese audiences loathe him to death.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 30, 2010)

^Lol I didn't know that. 

@Vice's neomax, disappointed that it's basically the same thing as Mature's. 

Also is K' going to fight with his glasses on now? BTW why is the glove on his left hand in the actual sprite, but on his right on the artwork? Come on SNK.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloody yes.

Just. . .

bloody yes.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 30, 2010)

K's return was inevitable. Now let's have some ice!



Yagami1211 said:


> Strangely enough. In japan, while they admit K' is a good character gameplay wise. They feel the same way about him, as we do about Uchiha Sasuke from Naruto.
> 
> He's nicknamed Gay Bash or K-Douche sometime. While he's really popular in US and Europe, Apparently, the Japanese audiences loathe him to death.



And they love Ash while over here he's the loathed one, right?


----------



## ExoSkel (May 1, 2010)

Bring back Jhun Hoon and I will consider buying this game.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2010)

Charcan said:


> K's return was inevitable. Now let's have some ice!
> 
> 
> 
> And they love Ash while over here he's the loathed one, right?



Japanese love traps. K is a manly biker so of course they aren't going to like him. Not enough angst.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 1, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> datass !
> 
> 
> How much work you need for just a standing kick.



lol i spot a camel toe.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2010)

Man, I can't keep up with all these sequels. 



> And they love Ash while over here he's the loathed one, right?


He is one of my favorites though.



Mio said:


> fucking K' is confirmed!!!!!!!



Skipping over XII and going straight to this just for him. 

Now give me Kula and Maxima.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 5, 2010)

Chin's Neo Max move at 1:19, Athena's at 3:21:

[YOUTUBE]lwenh8HQmqA[/YOUTUBE]

Athena sports Idol sparklin' at the start of her matches. Cool beans.

Mid-game cutscene:

[YOUTUBE]HdmPyF_OKDg[/YOUTUBE]

Rose Bernstein's hair sparkles, too. Rose is announcing the tourney is sponsored by the Bernstein foundation so funding is not a problem. Botan says all's according to plan (been controlling Rose since the KOF XI ending) and that the KOF Coliseum is atop the resting place of Orochi, so they only need to open the dimension. After that Mukai is talking to Dark Ash, complimenting Botan's work, but Ash tells him he's useless to him, Mukai apologizes (blergh). Ash says they only have one chance after Magaki's death and Shion's disappearance, and wonders aloud if they must all die to be useful (Mukai's group I guess). Mukai says he understands.

Prepare yourselves for one cheap and surely most sparkly final boss.


----------



## Mio (May 7, 2010)

Athena's Neo Max is great. It showed her in every costume she appeared in, kinda neat ^^

Also Maxima is confirmed as expected 

Would have prefered Whip & Kula to be K's team mates but this is ok too.

Third one I think is Kula, but there's still the possibility to be Whip or even someone elese.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 7, 2010)

Dark Ash will be awesome and annoying as fuck.

Cool Maxima. I hope Whips the last member. Kula is too much of a rip off. and I like the way Whip fights. Shit would look awesome in new graphics.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 7, 2010)

There's barely any animation in Maxima's stance. Boring. Also wtf is up with the blondish hair?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 8, 2010)

I'll be surprised if they go to the trouble of animating all the whip moves with the new sprites, and from what I've seen Hwa Jai is worse of a rip-off (fighting style-wise) than Kula anyway. Bottom line I like Kula more.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2010)

Athena's Neo max


----------



## Sephiroth (May 8, 2010)

Woot Maxima, now please Kula please Kula.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Agmaster (May 13, 2010)

Is Kensou here?  I'm at work and can't get to gaming sites.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 13, 2010)

Yes Kensou is indeed here with his movelist

And Fucking Kula Diamond it there !

Pic from KOF XIII site



My MOE Team is complete : Kula, Yuri and Athena !


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 16, 2010)

La Cachola!


----------



## Inugami (May 16, 2010)

last KoF was garbage!  but this one looks great!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 17, 2010)

Can't wait to see K' moves. . .


----------



## Haohmaru (May 17, 2010)

New loketest videos:


			
				SAB-CA said:
			
		

> - General Kyo beatdowns, EX Ground Pound for Ralf, Galatica Phantom Absorbing a fireball before murdering Kyo, King EX DM. I think it's safe to say Robert's EX Unblockable has a greater range, and can combo off weak attacks (crouch Bx2 -> f+B -> EX Ublockable -> Finisher of your choice)
> 
> - Some Solid Leona play; not much new shown, but very happy to see it! EX Takuma Haoh Sho Ko Ken: Blocked, but hits multiple times. See Goro. Se Goro die to Athena.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 20, 2010)

New Trailer +
KAY DASH and Kula action, bitches !


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 20, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> New Trailer +
> KAY DASH and Kula action, bitches !



I was fearing for the look of Kula's super, but it's nice. Same for K's.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 20, 2010)

so wtf is up with the ash crimson dude? Is it a he or she? is it a travesty, hermaphrodite or gay or what?

I like blue mary, the blue haired chick with the whip and that stripper with red japanese costume.
Terry is pretty cool too tough.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 20, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> so wtf is up with the ash crimson dude? Is it a he or she? is it a travesty, hermaphrodite or gay or what?
> 
> I like blue mary, the blue haired chick with the whip and that stripper with red japanese costume.
> Terry is pretty cool too tough.



Ash is a regular dude who like girls but has a weird fashion sense.


----------



## Daedus (May 20, 2010)

Awesome character selection.  The NeoMax moves make the flash-whore in me very very happy.

Terry, Ryo and Joe all the way!


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 20, 2010)

Maxima & K' footage !


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## HEATAQUA (May 20, 2010)

Great to have The K' Team in the game


----------



## Haohmaru (May 20, 2010)

K's Xdm looks sweet. He throws his glasses and takes them back from the opponents body like, "I'll have that back, thank you". Good stuff. I like the added stuff in the new trailer. Andy's and Roberts neomax's are improved.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 21, 2010)

Kula's ice animations are neat.

Now some Adelheid please.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 21, 2010)

Oh, clothes bursting! Yuri ( & King probably ) got her clothes bursted like in 94/95 when she gets KOed with a special move or stronger. I dunno who else would get this 'feature', but Mai doesn't get nekkid if she got KOed by a special move. Sad.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Haohmaru (May 29, 2010)

... or not. They suck hard. If you want to see the graphics check it out. If you want to see good gameplay, check out the chinese loketests.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2010)

The NEO MAX hurts like friggin' heck.

Can't wait.


----------



## MS81 (May 30, 2010)

k' is cool as usual!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 9, 2010)

new scans. Neomax from K'.

new DM's for Leona and Chin.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 11, 2010)

Only 7 pages? I guess that The King of Fighters XIII isn't much appealing at here either.

Well, this is definitely the game that I looking forward most for this year. Hope that the console would be release sooner after the arcade version. The graphic and animation for KoF XIII is very eye appeasing.

*KOF XIII - Aim for Tougeki Episode 4:*
[YOUTUBE]-ptsyT-_vl8[/YOUTUBE]

Athena is pretty broken. Her psycho Ball seems don't has any delay at all. Either way, Kyo and Athena definitely kick ass in this video.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2010)

so, its gonna be released next week on arcade right?

when is it gonna be released for the home version?

plus, better be a huge improvement from xii.fail


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice signature Roku.

I'm glad to see the K'/Kula/Maximo team together again.

One of Ash's new supers looks awesome.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 11, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Only 7 pages? I guess that The King of Fighters XIII isn't much appealing at here either.
> 
> Well, this is definitely the game that I looking forward most for this year. Hope that the console would be release sooner after the arcade version. The graphic and animation for KoF XIII is very eye appeasing.
> 
> ...



I hear you, I was almost alone here. I'm overhyped about this game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 12, 2010)

i swear to the fricken gaming gods if the Netcode isn't on point, my hopes for this game will be crushed. i REALLY want to get GOOD in KOF finally. loved XI. 13 has me very excited. 

but fuck Athena. she seriously annoys me. i dont know y but she always seemed to be like the toughest opponent for me. and it doesnt look like its going to change soon.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2010)

How was the netcode in XII?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 12, 2010)

just as bad as fricken Garou on Live for me.

It was just borderline unplayable. and i definitely stomach crap lag in SF4. but i couldnt deal with XII. i just let a friend of mine have it.

im staying positive tho. i think someone said NeoGeo Colosseum was pretty good online. so yeah...


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2010)

so i shouldn't buy garou on Live?


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 13, 2010)

Tomorrow is the release date for KoF XIII.

Prepare for massive spoilers flying everywhere...

but then, does spoilers even matter in the fighting game ? Haha


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 13, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> so i shouldn't buy garou on Live?



you'd be better off using GGPO (i think thats it) for alot of those old fighters. alot more mexicans and better connections.

Garou on LIVE has as many people online as Virtua Fighter....thats nobody.

You could go onto various fighting game forums and just set up matches but again, the lag may get to u. 

---

lol spoilers. I do like the replay value i get from trying to see endings and whatnot. KOF is one of those fighters with a story i actually give a damn about.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 14, 2010)

The King Of Fighter XIII Official Opening...and it is so different than previous KoF opening..in a good way.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 14, 2010)

^Nice intro, although I seriously hope this isn't Ash's last game.

He's what kept KoF alive, for me at least lol.  He's always been an attention grabber.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 14, 2010)

Apparently to the spoilers, it is indeed Ash last game.

And the scene where Kyo and Iori stand beside each other are just freaking badass.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 14, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> you'd be better off using GGPO (i think thats it) for alot of those old fighters. alot more mexicans and better connections.
> 
> Garou on LIVE has as many people online as Virtua Fighter....thats nobody.
> 
> ...


Which i never understood why there wasn't more people on here than tekken or soul caliber. Why do people enjoy easier rewards in games now? What the fuck.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 14, 2010)

KoF XIII Final Boss Video

*Major Spoilers*


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 14, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Apparently to the spoilers, it is indeed Ash last game.



Ah that sucks.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 14, 2010)

The opening was awesome 
I can't wait for console version


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 14, 2010)

I can't wait. Need this game NAO !


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 16, 2010)

Just played this game earlier today.

Never liked SNK so I only played this due to K'. 

Ok I guess.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Ah that sucks.



You always have dream matches.  All I know is that I'm hyped.  I have my Joe Leona Mai team back and don't have to worry about using Kim anymore.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 12, 2010)

Tougeki Tournament preliminary begins.

See the matches here.

This game is  !


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 12, 2010)

THANK UUUUU! good shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 12, 2010)

I just hope bugs and stuff will be patched. It kinda looks weird.

K' is awesome, he combos like a mofo. Terrible terrible damage.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Been replaying the Saiki theme, catchy.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 13, 2010)

It's about time SNK announce a console date .

Hurry up SNK !


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

Update ! KOF XIII went to version 1.1.

No more bugs and infinites. No more mature infinite and shit !


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 8, 2010)

Did they add the moves the old characters lacked from KOF 12? cause it felt WAY stripped =/

And i hope they removed the clash with projectiles this time around X_X


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Did they add the moves the old characters lacked from KOF 12? cause it felt WAY stripped =/
> 
> And i hope they removed the clash with projectiles this time around X_X



Oh yes, if you didn't checked video
Everyone is complete. The game is out in arcades since july.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

Did they ever address the whole Long/Kensou storyline?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Did they ever address the whole Long/Kensou storyline?



Rumored to be the next arc.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 8, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Update ! KOF XIII went to version 1.1.
> 
> No more bugs and infinites. No more mature infinite and shit !



Did they remove Raiden's dumb dropkick combos?

Cause that was the only thing that kept my interested in playing this game.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 8, 2010)

You actually wanted that combo to stay in? Sure that was his only redeeming factor. Couldn't stand watching matches where one guy thought he was winning and all of sudden someone pulls a Raiden dropkick combo out of their ass and the other guy loses. Shit is absurd. 
Takuma's ginshipukak combo's can get crazy as well. The way he can keep juggling with it, makes him very dangerous. 

One of the best KOFXII fighters I've seen so far. Pretty good matches to watch.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 8, 2010)

nice update....BUT I WANT CONSOLE ANNOUNCEMENT!!!


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 8, 2010)

No hurry here. Let them fix all the bullshit first. I don't want no shitty infinites in my game. If there's one thing I hate in a game, it's infinites.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 18, 2010)

anyone been playing 2k2. my first time trying to take KOF serious.

sooo much harder than SF.


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm hoping Iori is Iori and not a retard/ Kyo just has his moves on top lol.

Also: K"!!!!


----------



## MS81 (Nov 21, 2010)

is it still coming to the consoles?


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 21, 2010)

yea more than likely right around MvC3 and Mortal Kombat 9 like some dumbasses.


----------



## Sesha (Nov 21, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Oh yes, if you didn't checked video
> *Everyone is complete.* The game is out in arcades since july.



False. There is no Yamazaki.


----------

